# RaveFurs Role Play Room



## Veloty (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey everyone I know this awesome role play room named RaveFurs.

Now there are allowings of NSFW role plays.

We are always looking for more members to join in and keep this place alive. Scalies, furries, humies, pokÃ©furs/pokÃ©morphs, avian, mythical, and ferals are all welcome! So come join our club and sit down for a chat and relax or party!
Our room consists of a fair variation of male and female furries and there is almost always someone to talk to or hang out with. However, to join our club you need to be aware of the rules (It may be party central but there are rules)! So read them when you enter!

And here is the link!: http://us9.chatzy.com/96096674371626

There are only 10 spots in the room so enjoy your time and get in quickly 

Hope you can join the Party.


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Sounds cool


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2014)

I slowly begin to take off your clothing. My lizard begin to show. Do you wish to continue, yes or no.


----------



## Mehru (Aug 7, 2014)

I get the feeling there's some illegal relationship that's gone on there. That doesn't make it feel like the chat for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2014)

Fuck ravers


----------

